# Which way is the Ballerina spinning?



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 10, 2010)

Read the description, and then vote on it.
I want to see which side of the brain most cubers use.

I see her spinning to the right.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/fun-games/left-brain-vs-right-brain/story-e6frg46u-1111114517613


----------



## Dene (Sep 10, 2010)

This has been brought up before.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 10, 2010)

It's easy to see both ways. Why don't you have an option for that?

(PS: When you change direction it makes her torso look odd.)


----------



## Owen (Sep 10, 2010)

Left.

EDIT: Now I can't stop it from going right! Gah!


----------



## Faz (Sep 10, 2010)

I see her spinning across to the left clockwise, so I voted left, but apparently that's towards the right.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 10, 2010)

I literally lol'd at this thread when I saw it.

Also, I would have thought that anticlockwise is spinning to the right. Confusing. 

I am the first to vote!


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 10, 2010)

I see both after a couple of seconds


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 10, 2010)

I see clockwise.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I see her spinning across to the left clockwise, so I voted left, but apparently that's towards the right.





RCTACameron said:


> I literally lol'd at this thread when I saw it.
> 
> *Also, I would have thought that anticlockwise is spinning to the right. Confusing. *
> 
> I am the first to vote!





aronpm said:


> *It's easy to see both ways. Why don't you have an option for that?*
> 
> (PS: When you change direction it makes her torso look odd.)





I meant to say, HER right or left. Not yours.
But, I guess that can be confusing. I should remove the left and right...

Is there a way to edit the poll?
I won't add a "both" option, as it is supposed to be your initial view, and not what you later can change it to. When you first look at her, it's impossible to see her spinning both ways at once. She's either going clockwise or anti-clockwise.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> This has been brought up before.



Oh no! The world is going to blow up!
Chill out, dude.

Besides, I searched "Ballerina", and nothing came up.
And when I searched "spinning," all I could find was "pen-spinning."


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 10, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I meant to say, HER right or left. Not yours.
> But, I guess that can be confusing. I should remove the left and right...


Oh, that makes a lot more sense.  Clockwise/anticlockwise would probably be better though. However, I don't know of how to edit polls.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 10, 2010)

right


----------



## MEn (Sep 10, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > This has been brought up before.
> ...



I saw absolutely zero signs indicating that he was overreacting.

The ballerina spins clockwise.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 10, 2010)

I can see both ways. I don't know how, but I just decide, no, you spin the other way. And she listens.


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 10, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> I can see both ways. I don't know how, but I just decide, no, you spin the other way. And she listens.



lol kinda wat i do but i read the description on the side, when i read about her turning clockwise she turns clockwise and vice versa


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 10, 2010)

I see both first left then right.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 10, 2010)

What I found that I did is that you look at the shadow of her feet, and think about her turning the other way, and when the shadow starts to change look up.


----------



## Innocence (Sep 10, 2010)

I found it INCREDIBLY difficult to see her spinning anti-clockwise, but figured it out after about 3 minutes. I just struggled to see how she COULD look like she was spinning anti-clockwise.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 10, 2010)

I can change which way she spins any time I like, so for me, neither way.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 10, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> I can change which way she spins any time I like, so for me, neither way.



Like I said, it has nothing to do with what direction you can change her, since it says it's possible.

It has to do with what way is she spinning when you first see her.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 10, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Radcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I can change which way she spins any time I like, so for me, neither way.
> ...



Ah ok then, sorry, I'm so lazy when it comes to reading things. I looked again on the site and I first saw her spinning clockwise


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 11, 2010)

I have seen it many many times. Now it spun to the right for me, but when you concentrate long enough, you can make her spin to the left which is cool.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2010)

its spinning anti-clockwise

i honestly can't see how it could be spinning the other way


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 11, 2010)

U'

edit- that was weird. I looked, posted then voted.
Went back to the page, without ever reading the writing on the left I tried to make her spin the other way and couldn't.
My eyes flicked to the writing on the left (but didn't read anything) and then she was spinning clockwise.
I can't get her to spin the other way again now.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 11, 2010)

Everytime I change tabs and look at her, she's different without me doing anything.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 11, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> Everytime I change tabs and look at her, she's different without me doing anything.



I just realized that this is true for me too, although I voted clock-wise since that was the first direction I saw.


----------



## Khartaras (Sep 11, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I see clockwise.



Yeah, me too, and I can't make her change direction... Apparently, I can't use logic. (says the page)


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 11, 2010)

I initially see her spinning clockwise (as most people will/do), but I can switch the direction she spins whenever I want to. I focus on outermost leg and tell myself when it's spinning behind her that it's actually spinning in front of her and vise-versa (this works because it's all black so things overlap when that leg passes in front of or behind the other).
It'll take just a couple of second for me to switch from one to other using this, I just have to adjust.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 12, 2010)

Both. Just focus a little.


----------



## Samania (Sep 12, 2010)

My mind is blown.

But I voted right.


----------



## Dene (Sep 12, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > This has been brought up before.
> ...



At what point was I not "chill"?


btw


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 12, 2010)

lol that's weird. I just close my eyes and see her spinning in the opposite direction when i open my eyes.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Sep 12, 2010)

at first glance counter clockwise... but after looking at it for a minute... it can go both ways


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 12, 2010)

I've seen this vid plenty of times and I it changes every 15 seconds or so. I observed it really closely, and It DOES change


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 12, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> I've seen this vid plenty of times and I it changes every 15 seconds or so. I observed it really closely, and It DOES change


Oh my god, it does change. What a scam.

Edit:Wait, if you close your eyes imagine her spinning the other way for two circles when you open them shes spinning the other way!


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2010)

lolno this isn't a scam. I've had her spinning one way, and I've changed her direction and then had it change back 2 seconds later. If I try to change her spin it works, if I don't it either doesn't happen or it takes awhile.


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 12, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> lolno this isn't a scam. I've had her spinning one way, and I've changed her direction and then had it change back 2 seconds later. If I try to change her spin it works, if I don't it either doesn't happen or it takes awhile.


Yeah, read my edit. Im trying to control her. Ohhh, if you tilt your head the right she starts spinning left, if you tilt your head left she spins right.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah I was mainly responding to Kboy.


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

It's a scam >_>


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 12, 2010)

theace said:


> It's a scam >_>


No, no, look try the tilting thing.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2010)

theace said:


> It's a scam >_>



No, it isn't. What's your reasoning?

Different people have given different results, including me. I stared at her spinning for several seconds with no change, but when I actually try to change her direction it works it little time.


----------



## Rudinie (Sep 12, 2010)

when i look straight at it she's definatelly turning to her right, clockwise, but when i look elsewhere on the screen and look from the corner of my eye, she is turning the other way around. Funny.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 12, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> I've seen this vid plenty of times and I it changes every 15 seconds or so. I observed it really closely, and It DOES change







theace said:


> It's a scam >_>



:fp

Seriously? I just sat with my wife, and she kept seeing her change, while I can't make her spin counter-clockwise. I can only see her go clockwise.

I just did it with my brother also, and he can only see her go counter-clockwise.

We did this for a minute straight.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 12, 2010)

Left.

YES! I didn't know I could be like faz!


----------



## da25centz (Sep 12, 2010)

i can only see clockwise


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

To see her change I have to focus away from her then go back to her. There was a comment under the animation about how a guy could make her go left then right as to make her not even do one full spin, I was eventually able to do the same thing, I just had to focus away from her then back on her.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

I saw her spinning left and now I just see her spinning right and don't know how she was spinning left before
EDIT now I see her spinning left and can't see her spin right :fp


----------



## flan (Sep 12, 2010)

If you look really closely then you can see her nipples. she needs to put some clothes on (and have a shower)


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 12, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> To see her change I have to focus away from her then go back to her. There was a comment under the animation about how a guy could make her go left then right as to make her not even do one full spin, I was eventually able to do the same thing, I just had to focus away from her then back on her.



Not necessarily.
The way I do it is that I focus on the bottom half of the body and watch her raised leg switch directions of motion to the "front". By this, I see her spinning one way, her leg passing to the "front", but at the point where you cannot see her raised leg any longer (past where her leg is in the front), you focus her spinning the other way, her leg going again to the front in the opposite direction.


It's quite awkward to try and put this in words.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

left handed person= right brain
right handed person = left brain


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 12, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > To see her change I have to focus away from her then go back to her. There was a comment under the animation about how a guy could make her go left then right as to make her not even do one full spin, I was eventually able to do the same thing, I just had to focus away from her then back on her.
> ...



Wow. This is EXACTLY what I do. 
It takes me a couple of minutes, and I nearly crap myself, but it works.

At the point wheretbr leg passes in front, I imagine that it's actually passing through the back.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

^ Yes that's what I do. There are easier than to explain in words.


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah like you guys, that's what I do 
But she always starts out spinning right for me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 14, 2010)

To the right, to the right.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 14, 2010)

When I first looked at it she was spinning to the right. Then she changed directions and I could never see her spinning right again.


----------

